# Whelen 9000 Wiring Question



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Guys, I picked up this light bar a while back and I just got a controler for it today off of ebay. I am somewhat lost when it comes to wiring these guys up so if any one could shed some light on the situation, that would be great. I have incuded some pictures. Also, On the back of the whelen control box, what is that phone jack looking deal??? Will these two even match up? First Picture is the bar wires, third is the switch box wires

Thanks

Derek


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

got the same bar ... you have one main cable that has 2 pos (+ ) connectors and 2 neg ( - ) connectors ... i think there about 10 gauge or smaller .. connect up to your battery ..... then you have a seperate cable full of 18 gauge wires .. like your pics shows ... now your control box is the same way .. all the little bitty wires are your control wires ... and your 2 other bigger wires are your positive connectors for your switch .... the bar is easy to figure out .. connect up to a battery or charge pack ,, each color wire is a different mode .. once you figure out your light controls wires your switch box will be easy ..... gimme a pm if you need more info ..


----------



## pinepointe (Jan 3, 2006)

I have installed several edge 9000 lightbars. First off you need to use the code 3 switch box it is built with much heaver switches in it, and it is easier to wire up. first run all you wires in the cab and find out were you want to mount the switch box. hook up you power wires from the box and bar too a fused link 25 amps should hold everything. Then all you have to do is figure out which wires control which function and then decide which switch you would like to have that function on. the whelen box is good but it has too many functions that you will never use like the prusuit mode. the modem jack is used to control a arrow stick which you dont have so good luck if you need help just ask:waving:


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Thats the thing though, only 3 wires do anything. One is Front only, and the other two are both front and rear strobes. The Whelen box is no good?


----------



## profire73 (Nov 16, 2005)

The Whelen box that you have is for Edge 9m bars and above that take a serial plug to run. These bars are typically called dyagnostic bars. The bar you have is the old school 9000 series and the other switchbox you have sitting there will work perfectly. Before you start touching wires together to see what works remeber that there is going to more than just your larger ground wire that needs to be hooked up. How many strobes does the bar have and what other options, ie. takedown lights, flashers, alleys?


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

There are 8 total strobes. 4 corners and 2 in front and 2 in the rear both.No take downs and no alleys. There is two grounds? The large black wire that has an end on it and the other larger white and black wires which one of those is a ground.


Thanks for the help. 

Derek


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

I have an edge 9438 with corner strobes and front/rear strobes. I have two ground wires and two power wires - 1 set for each power supply. One set does (I believe) the inner strobes and one does the outer (corner) strobes. Also, there should be activation wires for each set of strobes (front inner, front corner, rear inner, and rear outer). You can get install guides at www.whelen.com.


----------

